# Real backstage fights in Pro Wrestling



## adampreston2009 (Dec 13, 2009)

CM Punk vs. Teddy Hart (NWA TNA)

The heat started on ROH show which Hart no selling and showing off to the crowd. He hit unplanned spot on Special K from top of the cage. This led Carnage Crew to beat up Hart legit, hoping he'd sell. After the team left, Hart continue to show off more, doing moonsaults into standing position. He was fired and his bags got tossed outside, and thus begun the war of words between him and Punk. Punk tore into him for being disrespectful while Hart goes off claiming Punk was on drugs and drinking despite being straight-edge. They still manage to stay paths away from each other until both were working for TNA. It was at a restaurant (ironically called White Trash Cafe), both bump into each other and escalated into a verbal and physical fight which Sabu broke up. Hart was unable to wrestle in the America's X Cup, and Punk was eventually released. Shame too, because both Punk and Hart are very good workers. Hart was also released later while his Canadian teammate Petey Williams went on to win the X Division title.


Wow didnt know punk was on drugs i always believed he was straight edge. Bet TNA are kicking themselves for not keeping him now, and harts a dick anyway


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

As with all things of this nature, don't believe every single word you hear or read.

- Apparently -, Big Show got into a scrap with Khali late last year. Big Show allegedly accused Khali of using 'his' big man moves in the ring, and Khali took offence. One thing lead to another, and both guys started throwing punches. Khali supposedly had Show on the floor at one point and started slapping him while sitting on him. The fight was broken up by Undertaker and both guys were kept apart after that.

^ Of course, just what I've heard.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

> Chris Jericho vs. Bill Goldberg, 2003
> 
> Yet another recent incident at Raw. Goldberg mouthed off to Nash about Jericho, stemming from their real-life feud in WCW years back. Word got to Jericho what Goldberg said, and he confronted him about it. Seconds later, they were rolling around on the ground (violently, not lovingly, you jokesters). Jericho reportedly had him in a front face lock. It was broken up before any punches really landed. Jericho was quite the hero for this, with Hurricane reportedly being his biggest mark. Don't these guys know their fights will be broken up right away? Knowing that, even I'd pick a fight with Goldberg just to look brave for 2 seconds. Both guys ended up shaking hands when it was over. WINNER: Neither, but this incident showed the Balls of Jericho.


I heard/read a different version where Jericho confronted Goldberg, who made some snide comment about his mother, and Jericho jumped him. Got the upper hand too, and when they were pulled apart his friends were holding him back but Goldberg got free. There's a shoot on youtube about it that never fails to crack me up, worth a listen despite the fuckhead radio guys... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJlO...C1C1B403&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=44


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

I've seen the site the Sun copied and pasted that from, right down to the 'winner' section.

No Sid going apeshit and trying to fuck Arn Anderson up with a pair of scissors? Bischoff making a joke about that on Nitro was the best thing ever, no-one got it so he just repeated it, to silence again. Smarky comments don't always get over.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

What about Bret popping Vince in the nose.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Vintage Undertaker said:


> As with all things of this nature, don't believe every single word you hear or read.
> 
> - Apparently -, Big Show got into a scrap with Khali late last year. Big Show allegedly accused Khali of using 'his' big man moves in the ring, and Khali took offence. One thing lead to another, and both guys started throwing punches. Khali supposedly had Show on the floor at one point and started slapping him while sitting on him. The fight was broken up by Undertaker and both guys were kept apart after that.
> 
> ^ Of course, just what I've heard.


wow, the same moves Big Show took from all the other big men before him? those guys have like 10 moves they all use, what's the problem there haha


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

Kurt Angle did talk about the fight. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=katHbZzj6oM

He plays it down, his version sounds more legitimate and understandable than just the description of him getting into a fight.


----------



## John Cena Hater (Nov 30, 2009)

Im listing these off teh top of my head so sorry if my account of the storys isnt that great

*Steve Blackman vs JBL*

aparently Blackman gave JBL a martial arts kick at a airport bagage conveyer belt because JBL was giving him shit

*The Nasty Boyz vs Ken Shamrock*

They jumped him from behind at a hotel i think

*Shawn Michaels vs Bret Hart*

Bret confronted Shawn about an aparent "Sunny days" comment he made(meaning bret and sunny had an affair) and resulted in both men rolling around and bret pulling shawns hair out..Roadwarriors refused to break it up even though shawn was yelling at them too

*Shawn Michaels vs Marty Jannetty*
Marty punched shawn in a hotel room when they were drunk and gave shawn a huge black eye ..roddy piper broke it up

*Ric Flair vs Eric Bischoff*
Ric attacked eric over a comment made in erics book i think..threw a small dustbin at him in the process while arn anderson stood at the door and made sure nobody broke it up

*Daniel Puder vs Kurt Angle*
Not a backstahe fight as such but during the Tough enough try outs angle invited all the tough enough people to the rign during an episode of smackdown and challenge anyone of them to take him down,Puder got in the ring at what was supposed to be a work got Angle into a Key Lock and nearly snapped his arm which resulted in a confrontation live on air..this can be seen on Youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FA2PQEyKP7w&feature=related


*Shawn Michaels vs Vader*
Also not a back stage bust up as such but during Summerslam 1996 Shawn was coming off the top rope to deliver his elbow drop and Vader was supposed to move and didnt and shawnad to change direction in mid air and landed on Vader in a heap..Shawn got up and screamed "Moooovvvvveee" "moooooveeee" and kick vader in the head..this can be seen on youtube..this led to alot of backstage heat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jKzLDIUb3c

got to 8:30

i beleave Bob Holly and Maven had an altercation aswel but i cant remember how or what happened


----------



## 3sixteen (Mar 13, 2010)

God I hate that Bob Holly, what a piece of shit he is. Does anyone like him???


----------



## John Cena Hater (Nov 30, 2009)

i like to beleave this one is real but its not but it looks very real

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfD7qjug2kg&feature=related


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

3sixteen said:


> God I hate that Bob Holly, what a piece of shit he is. Does anyone like him???


you haven't seen his Youshoot have you? it's basically 2 hours of people insulting him and him insulting him back, also describing in detail the horrible shit he would like to do to Ken Anderson if he ever got his hands on him.


----------



## DivineCC (Oct 16, 2009)

adampreston2009 said:


> CM Punk vs. Teddy Hart (NWA TNA)
> 
> Wow didnt know punk was on drugs i always believed he was straight edge. Bet TNA are kicking themselves for not keeping him now, and harts a dick anyway


Yea because Teddy claiming Punk was on drugs makes it 100% true.


----------



## Onmi (Apr 18, 2007)

DivineCC said:


> Yea because Teddy claiming Punk was on drugs makes it 100% true.


Yeah, remember when Vampiro claimed Jericho was a coke head, so he got some powdered donuts, scrubbed it under his nose and then went to Vampiro and said "Hey dude can I borrow a loan I need my hit" followed by Vampiro shouting up and down the halls while Jericho had a laugh at him


----------



## androinv3 (Apr 11, 2010)

joey.jupiter said:


> Kurt Angle did talk about the fight.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=katHbZzj6oM
> 
> He plays it down, his version sounds more legitimate and understandable than just the description of him getting into a fight.


 Is it just﻿ me or does Kurt sound like he has a cold in this interview.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Onmi said:


> Yeah, remember when Vampiro claimed Jericho was a coke head, so he got some powdered donuts, scrubbed it under his nose and then went to Vampiro and said "Hey dude can I borrow a loan I need my hit" followed by Vampiro shouting up and down the halls while Jericho had a laugh at him


:lmao
Stuff like this makes me love Jericho even more. God he's a clasic!

Found these one's a while back but I can't remember where...I had no idea about the Brody story :shocked:


> Sharmell and Melina
> 
> In May 2006, at a WWE House Show in El Paso, Texas, Sharmell and Melina had a backstage fight. The fight reportedly was due to Melina's brief relationship with Batista and her attitude. Melina had a lot of backstage heat due to both of those things. JBL broke up the fight and tried to calm them down. Melina would most likely have won the fight if it hadn't been broken up. This was basically a 'catfight' that arose from behavioural problems and comments that would have been better left unsaid.
> 
> ...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

i remember batista saying sumthing in an interview about getting socked by taker backstage because he messed during a match lmao


----------



## Pissed Off (Mar 30, 2010)

Kiss my ass, hatush


----------



## Djjza (Feb 15, 2010)

There was also the very famous incident with Dynamite Kid and The Rougeau's backstage at TV tapings. Dynamite got sucker punched and lost half his teeth if I remember correctly. Alot of people think Dynamite got his just due though, for being such a prick/prankster over the years.


----------



## The Grappler (Jan 31, 2009)

Didn't Chris Jericho once make Goldberg his bitch in a backstage fight in WCW in front of the whole entire locker room? I think Jericho took advantage of Goldberg's lack of any real wrestling ability and choked him out with some sort of armbar... Jericho > Goldberg!!!


----------



## sky high (Jan 2, 2010)

The Grappler said:


> Didn't Chris Jericho once make Goldberg his bitch in a backstage fight in WCW in front of the whole entire locker room? I think Jericho took advantage of Goldberg's lack of any real wrestling ability and choked him out with some sort of armbar... Jericho > Goldberg!!!




lol... "ARMBARRR!"


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

didn't angle/lesnar have a small scuffle? anyway, interesting stories, a couple i haven't heard.

BUT, how has no one mentioned arn anderson + scissors + sid vicious + alcohol

basically, they were both drinking in a hotel room and sid was mouthing off about arn not being able to draw and saying flair should step down, yadda yadda. 

funny and just strange. i just get a laugh at imagining those two dudes chasing each other with a pair of scissors outside the room or in the lobby. pissing contest gone wrong.



> During their United Kingom tour in Blackburn, Lancashire on October 28 (four days after Halloween Havoc), Eudy was involved in a hotel bar scuffle with Arn Anderson. Both were rushed to the hospital, as Anderson suffered scissor stab wounds to the chest and stomach.[2] Both survived the incident. Sid has apologized to Anderson for what happened, and the two are now on good terms.
> 
> Sid was released from WCW after several wrestlers threatened to walk out because of him. It had been planned to have Sid challenge then-World Heavyweight Champion Vader at that year's Starrcade, but Sid's departure removed him from this match and Ric Flair was elevated to be the challenger against Vader.


----------



## djmaza (Sep 15, 2009)

The Grappler said:


> Didn't Chris Jericho once make Goldberg his bitch in a backstage fight in WCW in front of the whole entire locker room? I think Jericho took advantage of Goldberg's lack of any real wrestling ability and *choked him out with some sort of armbar*... Jericho > Goldberg!!!


Your do know that an armbar isabel aplied to the arm and it can´t choke someone right?

Any way this happend on WWE and it was already listed


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

djmaza said:


> Your do know that an armbar isabel aplied to the arm and it can´t choke someone right?
> 
> Any way this happend on WWE and it was already listed


if you cross the arm over the neck it can, but then it's not really an armbarrr, lol. that's more like a triangle choke.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

I think I remember a story about Vince and Kurt Angle screwing around on a plane which woke up a sleeping Undertaker who then proceeded to choke out Kurt.


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

I think Jericho got him in the cross face or something like that. He said something in a shoot about trying to press Goldberg's chin into his chest to knock him out and thinking about doing headscissors or something because he'd seen it in a jap wrestling mag. I just love that he got one up on that think-necked moron.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Not a backstage fight but I'm throwing it out there for those who don't know the story: In 1988 Bruiser Brody was stabbed in the locker room shower at a show in Puerto Rico. He ended up dying.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Pretty sure everyone's accounts reckons it was Invander I who stabbed Bruiser, despite him being acquitted in court. Apparently Invader had a knife concealed under a towel or something when he asked him to the locker room or something?


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

ya, that brody thing was pretty sad. it was a dispute over the promoter and money right?

as long as we're on the subject of stabbing, i got two words for ya: new jack!


----------



## WhiteDiamond (May 25, 2007)

Well, I once stumbled upon a clip from a wrestling match in Mexico. Must have been from the begin 90's. I vaguely remember it has something to do with Invader I and Bruiser Brody.


There was bad blood between the 2 competitors (one was close with Invader, the other with Brody, or something like that), the match was booked to end with the one hitting his finisher, a knee drop from the top, on the other.

When he came off the top rope, he gave such a stiff knee that the other immediatly began coughing up blood... while he laid there reaching to the referee for help, he got another, equially stiff knee drop. He wasn't able to wrestle for years.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Well, the most famous of all would have to be Bret Hart knocking the crap out of Vince McMahon after the screwjob.

And, I don't know if this one was posted but, Jacques Rougeau and Dynamite Kid had a series of altercations way back when, around '87 I think (it's all in Jacques' RFVideo Shoot Interview).*


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

To the guy who posted the Orndorff/Vader story, you forgot to mention the bit that makes that story great. Orndorff's left arm was badly atrophied at the time due to an injury, meaning the guy essentially took on Big Van Vader with ONE ARM. And won.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't Ric Flair and Mick Foley have a brawl? I red a report of this but I'm not sure if it was legit or not.


----------



## JerseyCloverleaf (Aug 15, 2010)

Dynamite Kid/Rougeau is a pretty legendary one, and both sides offer COMPLETELY different versions, as does every witness. The only thing that everyone agrees on is that Rougeau flat out hooked Dynamite with at least a roll of quarters in his fist, and Dynamite didn't even fall to the ground. Oh, that, and there was a lot of blood.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

*JBL vs Joey Styles*_
JBL is known for being a lockerroom bully and he was giving it to Joey Styles all week. Over the weekend, Styles had enough and got in JBL’s face. Several WWE employees jumped in to break it up and JBL, who had been drinking, broke free. He then charged at Styles, who punched him right in the face and knocked him down. JBL ended up with a black eye and a cut under his eye, which were somewhat visible on Monday’s RAW. JBL wore heavy make-up during the broadcast and tilted his cowboy hat down a bit to conceal his face. JBL spent most of Monday night by himself in the locker room, being very quiet and spending most of his time on his Blackberry phone. -F4W

As far as what the ribbing consisted of, I've read stories ranging from dumping a bucket of ice water on Joey Styles & Lillian Garcia while they slept to intentionally spilling a drink on him. It wasn't much of a fight if it's just one hit, but still worth noting that the big bad bully was humbled by nerdy commentator.

Speaking of JBL

*JBL vs The Blue Meanie. ECW One night Stand 2005*
This isn't a backstage fight....it actually took place in the ring. But it has footage and some people may not know about it so here it is.












_


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

damn jbl was a dick. i read reports about him raping guys in the back as a form of hazing or some shit.

"According to a referee who was released from the WWF, Bradshaw tied up a wrestler in the shower while he was naked and rubbed baby oil all over him threatening to .... him until he cried while the lockerroom looked on and laughed. I think the victim might have date-raped a girl, or may have just not been well-liked. It was never specified who the victim was other than this happened in like '98 or '99 and the guy was a fairly well known wrestler, I also heard it might have been Brian Christopher aka Grandmaster Sexay. "


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

> *CM Punk vs. Teddy Hart (NWA TNA)*
> 
> _The heat started on ROH show which Hart no selling and showing off to the crowd. He hit unplanned spot on Special K from top of the cage. This led Carnage Crew to beat up Hart legit, hoping he'd sell. After the team left, Hart continue to show off more, doing moonsaults into standing position. He was fired and his bags got tossed outside, and thus begun the war of words between him and Punk. Punk tore into him for being disrespectful while Hart goes off claiming Punk was on drugs and drinking despite being straight-edge. They still manage to stay paths away from each other until both were working for TNA. It was at a restaurant (ironically called White Trash Cafe), both bump into each other and escalated into a verbal and physical fight which Sabu broke up. Hart was unable to wrestle in the America's X Cup, and Punk was eventually released. Shame too, because both Punk and Hart are very good workers. Hart was also released later while his Canadian teammate Petey Williams went on to win the X Division title._


_
_Punk wasn't fired. This was during the Rob Feinstein situation and TNA told the ROH guys (AJ, Daniels, Punk) that they had to choose TNA or ROH. Punk chose ROH.


----------



## mike123123 (Aug 26, 2010)

MsCassieMollie said:


> *CM Punk vs. Teddy Hart (NWA TNA)*
> 
> _The heat started on ROH show which *Hart no selling and showing off to the crowd. He hit unplanned spot on Special K from top of the cage*. This led Carnage Crew to beat up Hart legit, hoping he'd sell. After the team left, *Hart continue to show off more*, doing moonsaults into standing position. He was fired and his bags got tossed outside, and thus begun the war of words between him and Punk. Punk tore into him for being disrespectful while Hart goes off claiming Punk was on drugs and drinking despite being straight-edge. They still manage to stay paths away from each other until both were working for TNA. It was at a restaurant (ironically called White Trash Cafe), both bump into each other and escalated into a verbal and physical fight which Sabu broke up. Hart was unable to wrestle in the America's X Cup, and Punk was eventually released. Shame too, because *both Punk and Hart are very good workers*. Hart was also released later while his Canadian teammate Petey Williams went on to win the X Division title._


come on! very good worker?  Sounds like a dick to me. An athletic dick, but a dick.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Not a backstage fight but WWE HOFer Jimmy Snuka murdered his girlfriend,even Vince McMahon was involved..If this is really true,wich I do believe it is..Vince McMahon is an accessory to murder!

Source:
http://cotg.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=WWE&action=print&thread=5360


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Does Chyna's boobs count? It would seem that they were fighting to get away from each other because the longer she as in the WWE the further apart they got!

My fav 'real' wrestling fight was when Joey Styles punched JBL on the airplane that time.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

Any of the multiple fights that happened at the "Plane Ride From Hell" incident. Hilarious.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

just1988 said:


> *Does Chyna's boobs count? It would seem that they were fighting to get away from each other because the longer she as in the WWE the further apart they got!*
> 
> My fav 'real' wrestling fight was when Joey Styles punched JBL on the airplane that time.


:lmao

Epic.


----------



## mvpsuperstar (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the Taker/HBK 1998 situation where Michaels never wanted to lose the WWF Championship to Austin...however, Undertaker started taping his hands and told HBK something along the lines of "By time I get done, you better have changed your mind."


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

This happened in Japan, where Antonio Inoki was wrestling The Great Antonio in a match. Great Antonio was no selling in the match, and gave Inoko a couple of stiff ones. So Inoki basically punched Great Antonio repeadly, until he fell to the ground and continued to kick him in the head a couple of times. He ended up breaking his nose I believe. 

Here's the link





It happens around 4:33


----------



## BringThePain513 (Apr 18, 2013)

MEGA BUMP

Brock Lesnar vs Ryback


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

Damn, Great Antonio got knocked the fuck out!

I love the Dynamite Kid vs. Jacques Rougeau story. As much of a dick as he was, Dynamite Kid was one hard bastard taking a punch from Rougeau with a roll of quarters in his hand and just no selling it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

> Curt Hennig vs. Brock Lesnar, 2002
> 
> On the "Plane flight from Hell" from the 2002 European tour, Curt was loaded up on booze and challenged Brock to take him down. Brock, new to the industry, didn't know what to make of it. Heyman reportedly told him if he doesn't do anything about it now, he'll never live it down. So Brock did take his ass down, *and nearly burst a hole through the plane in the process.* Hennig lost his job over his behavior on this flight. WINNER: Lesnar.


This is why BORK LASER is a BEAST. :brock


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

What a load of shit, a couple of them may be right, but not all of them.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Nocturnal said:


> *JBL vs Joey Styles*_
> JBL is known for being a lockerroom bully and he was giving it to Joey Styles all week. Over the weekend, Styles had enough and got in JBL’s face. Several WWE employees jumped in to break it up and JBL, who had been drinking, broke free. He then charged at Styles, who punched him right in the face and knocked him down. JBL ended up with a black eye and a cut under his eye, which were somewhat visible on Monday’s RAW. JBL wore heavy make-up during the broadcast and tilted his cowboy hat down a bit to conceal his face. JBL spent most of Monday night by himself in the locker room, being very quiet and spending most of his time on his Blackberry phone. -F4W
> 
> As far as what the ribbing consisted of, I've read stories ranging from dumping a bucket of ice water on Joey Styles & Lillian Garcia while they slept to intentionally spilling a drink on him. It wasn't much of a fight if it's just one hit, *but still worth noting that the big bad bully was humbled by nerdy commentator.*
> ...


_

LOL, he was drunk, hardly anything to be all " see, little guys can beat up big guys" about._


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

JBL might be a dick, but he's also a pussy. I heard some time in 1999 after a show I attended in Anaheim, Viscera gave a cut to JBL's face for stealing his quiznos subs. When Steve Blackman found out (Blackman & Viscera were good friends), he locked JBL in a lock or something in front of Viscera, while the big guy stuffed the subs into JBL's mouth, watched by a laughing Taka Michinoku and D'Lo Brown.

Then the week later, JBL's forehead was patched on tv. So I think that could be true. But still need to be confirmed.


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

BringThePain513 said:


> MEGA BUMP
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Ryback


Quick note, didn't actually happen. From what I remember, Brock Lesnar wasn't even there the night they made that rumor.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Flair is such a goddamn loser. One of the biggest trainwrecks in human history.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you crazy?


----------

